# How can I use mail.app to access hotmail in Leopard?



## debiso (Nov 8, 2007)

Is there a way to do this?

Thanks!
Joe


----------



## Natobasso (Nov 8, 2007)

This applies if you're using Microsoft Outlook, but you should be able to use the codes in iMail as well:

   1. Open Outlook Express.
   2. On the Tools menu, click Accounts.
   3. Click Add, and then click Mail.
   4. Type your name, and then click Next.
   5. Type your full Windows Live Hotmail e-mail address, and then click Next.
   6. In the My incoming mail server is a box, click POP3.
   7. In the Incoming mail (POP3, IMAP, or HTTP) server box, type pop3.live.com.
   8. In the Outgoing mail (SMTP) server box, type smtp.live.com.
   9. Type the account name and the password for your Windows Live Hotmail account. Clear the Remember password check box unless you're the only person with access to the computer. Make sure that the Log on using Secure Password Authentication (SPA) check box is not selected.
  10. Click Next, and then click Finish.
  11. In the Internet Accounts window, on the Mail tab, click the Windows Live Hotmail account that you added, and then click Properties.
  12. On the Advanced tab, under Server Port Numbers, in the Incoming server (POP3) box, type 995. In the Outgoing server (SMTP) box, type 25. Under both Outgoing mail (SMTP) and Incoming mail (POP3), select the This server requires a secure connection (SSL) check boxes, and then click OK.
  13. Click Close.


----------



## debiso (Nov 8, 2007)

I did try that... It will not accept my password for pop.  Seems to send OK though.  Weird!


----------



## MisterMe (Nov 8, 2007)

Natobasso said:


> This applies if you're using Microsoft Outlook, but you should be able to use the codes in iMail as well:
> 
> 1. Open Outlook Express.
> ...


You do realize there the no version of either *Outlook* or *Outlook Express* for MacOS X? Also, Ipswitch's *iMail Server* is an SMTP server, not a client.


----------



## fryke (Nov 8, 2007)

You do realise that Natobasso *SAID* his tip was meant for Outlook but it could still help. He *OBVIOUSLY* meant Mail.app when he said iMail. Of course it was bad of him not to know what the app was called but no reason to go look for Ipswitch's iMail URL and link to it with further information to make fun of Natobasso's mistakes. Be nice.


----------



## Map7 (Nov 21, 2007)

Hi Natobasso

I'm new to Mac and to these forums but found your recipe for receiving hotmail on Mail for Leopard.  I can receive, but I can't send.  I just get complaints that it can't send on my smtp or something technical like that.  Any ideas?


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 21, 2007)

Sending email from any home computer goes through logical port 25. Most ISPs block port 25 from going outside their servers. They do this to try to stop spammers in the mist. So if the external mail server is advance it will except SMTP on logical port 587. So try that port for your SMTP.


----------



## Map7 (Nov 21, 2007)

Thanks for your help Satcomer.  However, i've just tried 587, and that doesn't work.  Do I need to have SSL ticked?


----------



## midijeep (Nov 21, 2007)

Download this:
http://www.versiontracker.com/php/d...httpmail/httpmail_leopard_1.50_leopard.dmg.gz


----------



## Satcomer (Nov 22, 2007)

Not unless Hotmail supports it. Also have you tried the Hotmail plugin yet?


----------

